# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  WUSV IPO 2015

## Tatjana

В этом году Чемпионат Мира по ИПО проходит в Финляндии в г. Лахти с 23 по 27 сентября. 116 участников из 36-ти стран.
Официальный сайт Чемпионата http://www.wusv-wm2015.fi/

От Эстонии выступают Мерлин Кантер с ESTRELLEST IMELINE TSUKLON  и Нелли Сыпченко с UNERSCHROCKEN PRADA.



Ну а я буду стараться вести репортаж с соревнований.

----------


## Tatjana

Выехали мы хмурым воскресным утром - ни свет, ни заря. До Хельсинки без особых приключений. Сделала несколько фотографий с парома:

----------


## Tatjana

Большое количество фотографий и другой информации о Чемпионате смотреть тут: https://www.facebook.com/tatjana.tsernjakova

----------

